# craftsman 3.7 chainsaw/ poulan 3700



## noluck 1 (May 24, 2012)

hello everyone, im new here and hope someone can help. i have a craftsman 3.7 saw that doesnt have much run time . it started to act up by starting right up then bogging and stalling as soon as it starts. it will start right back up then the same again. its actually a poulan 3700 sold thru sears. i had a freind put in a new carb kit and new fuel line but its doing the same. im stumped as to what to look for now. any help is really appreciated.
thankyou


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Did your friend thoroughly clean the carb?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Seat the high and low adjustments screws on the carburetor and then open them up 1 1/2 to 2 turns from seat and try again. If it still does the same thing, you either still have a problem with fuel delivery or an air leak.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Check the compression. I have had several fairly new Poulans lately with not enough compression to run.


----------



## lynx1959 (May 9, 2010)

Chain brake on??


----------

